# Samsung ML-2010 detects in CUPS but doesn't print

## sirlark

I have a Samsung ML-2010 printer plugged in to my amd64 gentoo server by usb. In CUPS when I click on Add Printer, it is detected, and I have the splix drivers (2.0.0_p20110219-r1) emerged. I am able to print a single test page and then the printer stops printing. In the CUPS web interface, and the cups error logs, I see the message 

```
SpliX Cannot get input slot information.
```

This error appears even for the initial test page. If I try to print anything other than a test page for the initial page, nothing is printed. What is clear is that all jobs do wake the printer from standby, even though they ultimately fail to print. Also, even thought I've selected "Share printers connected to this system" and "Allow printing from the Internet" my girlfirend's windows machine gets 'access denied' errors when trying to print to the network shared printer. I'm not sure if this is a separate problem?

----------

## sirlark

*Bump*

----------

## saellaven

I ran into problems with my ML-2510 when cups was bumped up to 1.4. I reverted back to 1.3.11 and everything is working again.

When I was tracking down the problem, I saw lots of people having USB problems with Samsung printers and cups-1.4. Try 1.3.11 and see if that works for you. Their solution for the USB problem was to remove and re-add the printer in CUPS but you've already tried that and it didn't work for you.

----------

## mwojc

any news about the above problem? i got the same for Samsung CLP-310N.

----------

## sirlark

I gave up on account of portage freaking out when I tried to downgrade CUPS, sorry

----------

## FizzyWidget

 *mwojc wrote:*   

> any news about the above problem? i got the same for Samsung CLP-310N.

  try the foomatic drivers, seemed to do the trick for me on my samsung CLP-320w

----------

## saellaven

over the weekend, after a change in splix threw my system off last week, I decided to start over from scratch...

I'm now using my ML-2510 via USB with

net-print/cups-1.4.8-r1

net-print/splix-2.0.0_p20110219-r1

and the foomatic drivers

I had two different matching english drivers,

Samsung ML-2510 Series (en)

Samsung ML-2510, 2.0.0 (en,en)

The former would cause all kinds of errors while printing and I'm guessing it's a remnant from using the Samsung installer years ago. The latter works perfectly for me now.

----------

## FizzyWidget

so the foomatic ones are working better for you or the splix ones?

----------

## saellaven

 *Dark Foo wrote:*   

> so the foomatic ones are working better for you or the splix ones?

 

looks like the one it's using is from splix... but instead of using the /usr/share/cups/model/samsung/ml2510.ppd.gz driver, it's using the /usr/share/cups/model/samsung/ml2150.ppd.gz and copying it into /etc/cups/ppd/ML2510.ppd. BOTH show up as ML2510 drivers in the cups admin page.

diffing between the uncompressed versions of the /usr/share/cups/model/samsung/ml2510.ppd and /usr/share/cups/model/samsung/ml2150.ppd files shows some pretty significant differences.

/usr/share/cups/model/samsung/ml2510.ppd is outright broken when it comes to filters/converting from native formats to SPL

As much as I've liked the Samsung laser printers, the headaches that have come with supporting them over the years really makes me want to buy a native postscript printer next time.

----------

